# Polyurethane?



## Redman (Apr 11, 2011)

Can I use plain polyurethane to seal an enclosure?


----------



## montana (Apr 11, 2011)

Yes...

But it won`t hold up ...

Dry loc is a far better choice ..


----------



## chelvis (Apr 11, 2011)

You can. Just be perpared to re-do it often. Those claws do alot to the poor wood and coating. Also if yo do make sure to use a low VOC and let it air out for a week even if it dont smell anymore.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 11, 2011)

montana said:


> Yes...
> 
> But it won`t hold up ...
> 
> Dry loc is a far better choice ..



^^That's it.........

I've used poly finishes on quite a few animal projects that were subjected to high humidity. No matter the approach, I was always dissappointed. 

Drylok on the other hand, has impressed me in every single project i have used it on...


----------



## Redman (Apr 20, 2011)

How to apply Drylok? Do I paint it on?


----------



## james.w (Apr 20, 2011)

Redman said:


> How to apply Drylok? Do I paint it on?



Yes


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 20, 2011)

Redman said:


> How to apply Drylok? Do I paint it on?



sort of... Drylok is much thicker than standard paint, but it is applied with a brush (or roller) just like standard paint.

make the first coat very thin. This coat is only applied to seal up the pores of the wood so it doesn't suck the moisture out of sucessive coats. You could also use a primer for this application.

Then make each coat a little thicker than the last. I put more coats on areas I expect to have the most wear and tear or areas that will encounter the most moisture.


----------



## Redman (Apr 22, 2011)

So about how many coats of drylok?


----------



## hanniebann (Apr 22, 2011)

I put a good 4 coats on my enclosure, the last couple were pretty thick. lol.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 22, 2011)

Redman said:


> So about how many coats of drylok?



One coat of Primer or thin coat of Drylock evenly everywhere...

Two successive thicker coats (but not too thick)...

A forth coat on any thin spots and on any area you expect heavy wear or areas it is extra important are 100% water tight. A fifth coat anywhere you feel really needs it...


It is important to let each coat dry before covering it. The first couple (thinner) coats will dry in just a few hours with proper ventilation and a slight breeze (think fan  ). But when you get heavy handed (thicker coats), let it sit overnight.

I've made quite a few vivariums out of Drylok covered Styrofoam and have put some very thick coats in some spots. If each moderately thick coat does not have a chance to dry, it will later shrink and allow a cave in which could possibly cause a leak. 

If an initial Primer coat or thin layer of Drylok is not applied, large open spans will peel/flake over time, especially if temperature and humidity fluctuate. But with enough coats applied slowly getting thicker, I have had wonderful experiences using Drylok on Plywood/lumber for at least several years.


----------



## herpocrite27 (Apr 22, 2011)

I use a 2 part reptile safe epoxy from Polygem. It's used by zoo's. Its tough and waterproof. I used 3 coats on my ball python cage and it has not permiated the oat at all. Also it is clear so you can go with cabinet grade plywood and do something that looks like fine funature. I also used it on my tegu cage last fall and its still has held up great. The company is great to work with and they will make you up a batch for whatever application you want to use it for. Good lock


----------



## herpocrite27 (Apr 22, 2011)

Here is a video of my cage if your interested. This will give you an idea of what the coating looks like. P.S. I know the lighting is poor in thw video but I have added lots of decorations since this video so I should be doing another video soon. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gQYvpLSX6v4


----------

